# Stuck in a routine and need help please!!!



## kevsand718 (Jun 3, 2010)

It's been awhile since i've posted to the forum. Which means things are good in my life. I do have some things on my mind that I would like to express and maybe hear what you all in the forum have to say. 

Here is what's going on with the sex. We will usually have sex 2 times a month which I am fine with because the rest of the month she'll usually take care of my needs in another way. I mean I would love to pleasure her more often as I get more satisfaction from that alone but okay.... So those 2 times that it is "mutual pleasure" it always starts off the same way and it just doesn't sit right with me. I'm pretty sure it's this way because we once talked and I told her that I was upset that she doesn't get as excited about sex as she use to. So to get her in the mood more we went the soft core porn route. so it starts with some porn and petting and then progresses into more things.This was fine but now it seems like it has become too routine. she is fine with it as she tells me she likes the same ol' thing because it works for her but it just doesn't seem right to me. I would like to create more intimacy or foreplay instead of the same thing. It seems so predictable what's going to happen on those days. Then after I always feel quilty of something. I have no idea what but i never feel happy about what took place. I have tried to spring the times we do have sex out of the norm but either it's the wrong time and she's not in the mood or she doesn't get excited by it all and that leaves me feeling guilty for trying or that i don't turn her on. So I just don't know what to do. 

An example would be the other night. We sat and talked for a bit and she told me that she would like to watch a "movie" later meaning porn. I'm all for that but then i process it all and know exactly how it's going to go down and how non-exciting it all seems to be because it so routine. She has never said she would like to try something else but how much fun can it be when you know exactly what's going to happen? Watch porn, touch each other, some kissing and eventually both orgasm, cuddle and go to bed. It just seems like I am not making it more exciting to her and the excitement factor isn't there. I just don't know. Any thoughts?


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Yea I have lots of thoughts, make your own porn, different positions, toys, and laugh! The first time my wife laughed in bed I had a bad back, I had gotten this ointment from TSC, it was for horses, I caught her sniffing and asked what it was, she replied "do you have that horse stuff on?" I nay-ed like a horse "yyyyeeeeeeessssss" and then a loud snort. She was laughing so hard she started to cum instantly!
I hate doing the same 'ol thing but I like to find a new way and then enjoy it for a while.
One night she wanted to, I wasn't in the mood for the same 'ol so I made her stand the whole time, it was hard, it took longer but we both had fun and that is the key-fun.
Mouse


----------

